# opening day of deer hunting in ct



## woodmeister (Nov 17, 2011)

all I did was watch the squirrels run around all day then get soaked, someone must be able to top that.


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2011)

Eat squirrel.  :long:  :-/  :lol:


----------



## woodmeister (Nov 17, 2011)

it would'nt be the first time for that but the 30-30 may be a wee bit much.


----------



## phatfarmerbob (Nov 17, 2011)

we dont open rifle till saturday, but bow has been pretty uneventful. other then sizing up trees to cut after deer season!


----------



## woodmeister (Nov 17, 2011)

not many acorns in the woods around here that should keep them on the move don't know what it means for our winter weather.


----------



## Dix (Nov 17, 2011)

Bambi Alert 


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/mv-hKQM/the_deer_hunters/


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2011)

We catch em out here with fishing nets... thrown at close distance.


----------



## Dix (Nov 17, 2011)

Same here. 


Murph is very tired of their tenacity. That and he hates the wild turkeys, too. 


They do not obey his orders _at_ all


----------



## webbie (Nov 17, 2011)

We don't have an overstock of deer around here, but I have to assume deer season started because a couple days ago a large antlered deer bounded across the road. I have to assume he was running from something. Ah, looks like archery season....according to a web site! Beside that we have a gun range right down the road, so the deer are probably putting the sound and the smell and the sight (of those hunters) together and running.....


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 17, 2011)

You do know that 30.30 can be loaded with a lead pistol bullet and 16 grains of unique?  Fine squirrel round.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 17, 2011)

Squirrel!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 17, 2011)

woodmeister said:
			
		

> all I did was watch the squirrels run around all day then get soaked, someone must be able to top that.



Saw 4 bucks opening day. Finished cutting one of those bucks up today. The tenderloins were delicious too.


----------



## loon (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds great Savage  ;-) 

Here was the day before opening..







And with the next day harvest.






i had to come home on the Thursday but had alot of fun for sure woodmeister   

Great bunch of guys to hang out with!

we had 3 hanging when i left but i didnt see anything    which is fine as there is always next year...

loon


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh Loon, there is just something good about deer camp! We used to go with old army tents and it worked great. Big tent for socializing and smaller tent for sleeping. For beds, we always took straw. Laid out a couple logs and filled in with straw so everyone slept on the straw. It worked great but we usually had to fluff up the straw after a few days.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2011)

I really like that last pic . . . just something about a bunch of guys hanging out together sharing a meal or a few drinks and a good time . . .


----------



## loon (Nov 18, 2011)

you guys got that right! ;-)  was along way from home with some new people but everything was a hoot..

there were 13 counting me in the group and made it home with some great memories   

that fella playing the guitar could make some big cash! with the right manager  ;-P 

loon


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 18, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I really like that last pic . . . just something about a bunch of guys hanging out together sharing a meal or a few drinks and a good time . . .



Brings back memories of when this used to play on all of the PA country stations at the start of buck week:


----------



## lukem (Nov 19, 2011)

Just finished getting my gear together for tomorrow morning.  I shot a doe last weekend to get something in the freezer.  Hope to get some more freezer meat in tomorrow.


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## fireview2788 (Nov 20, 2011)

Deer camp, part of what my wife calls "The high holy week of hunting" because everything else comes to a screeching halt.  Some people just don't know what they are missing.


Took my daughter out for youth season this morning, had a nice 8pt at 25 yards within 15 minutes of entering the woods.  She couldn't see the chest so there was no shot, I could clearly see it and he would have been toast but it was her hunt.  She ended up missing one doe later and we saw a total of 16 with only the one shot.  She smiled from ear to ear all day long.  Not everyday you can say that about a 16 year old girl!



f v


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 20, 2011)

I remember all those guys, and all those cans of Hormel chili, the beer, and the pride of accomplishment.  And we hunted deer sometimes too.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 20, 2011)

Last day of the rifle firearms season in MN. Last Sunday was my good day. A very nice 8 pt buck at 135 yards. Freezer is full. A good winter ahead.


----------



## loon (Nov 20, 2011)

very nice! good for you eh  ;-) 

loon


----------



## remkel (Nov 20, 2011)

Just got back from Maine yesterday- my group moved to a new location after 50 years in the same place (I am third generation). Had a shot at one bounding and saw another on the last afternoon of our hunt. In all, we saw 6 deer, but unfortunately we did not bring anything home but great memories, a lot of laughs, and high expectations for next year.

As for me, we still have two weeks here in NH- so GAME ON!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice buck jebatty. Love that swelled neck.


----------



## crackshot (Nov 21, 2011)

My wife calls herself"the hunters widow" from september 15th to december31st,......and she pretty much stops talking to me if come november if I havent harvested one,....I have 2 boys one 3 and one 3 months,.. I hope and pray they want to hunt,.. I cant think of anything more perfect than sharing memories afield...


----------



## btuser (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone who eats meat should have to spend a day in the woods trying to get food.  I'm not asking them to dress/cut/wrap, but I think we've gotten a little to comfortable with hunting in the supermarket.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 21, 2011)

You make a good point. Not for that reason, but for the reason that I want to know exactly what I am getting and how clean the processing has been, I personally field dress, skin, butcher, bone, cut, package and freeze all of my venison. No one else sets their hands or knives on my deer. Bon appetite!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 21, 2011)

Loon...is that you playing the guitar???


----------



## loon (Nov 21, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Loon...is that you playing the guitar???



the fella with the arrow started the camp 30 some years ago and it is his son...


----------



## woodmeister (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I started this rant here's where it stands - got a decent five pointer today offset by flipping my atv backing down out of my F-250 too old for those antics deer gods must be laughing their azz off.


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 22, 2011)

woodmeister said:
			
		

> Well I started this rant here's where it stands - got a decent five pointer today offset by flipping my atv backing down out of my F-250 too old for those antics deer gods must be laughing their azz off.


Time to look at those two seater ATV's with the roll bar system....becareful out there....no white rags in the pockets


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2011)

Remkel said:
			
		

> Just got back from Maine yesterday- my group moved to a new location after 50 years in the same place (I am third generation). Had a shot at one bounding and saw another on the last afternoon of our hunt. In all, we saw 6 deer, but unfortunately we did not bring anything home but great memories, a lot of laughs, and high expectations for next year.
> 
> As for me, we still have two weeks here in NH- so GAME ON!



If you don't mind me asking . . . what part of the State were you guys at?


----------



## onion (Nov 22, 2011)

Gosh this post makes me miss deer camp.

We have a friend that has 500 acres in SE Ohio that is as bassackwards a place as you can get in Ohio.  Camp was at the top of the hill.  The road to the camp is treacherous as hell with a 100' drop into a canyon on one side and a small mountain threatening to slide on you on the other.  At the top of the hill is an old 1820 something farmhouse with no electricity or running water.  An old woodstove provided the heat.  The house was full of mice and once we got the stove fired up all the wasps would wake up and attack.  We would spend a day just fixing up what had decayed over the last year, splitting wood (yeah we burned a lot of green wood in that stove) and setting up stands, blinds etc.  After the morning hunt and before the evening hunt we would go help the landowner split wood, cut trees, clear paths, whatever needed done.  He had a large, grateful work crew for a week every year. 

The most we ever had there at one time was 14 ppl.  It was always a hoot, we brought enough food for 1 night and planned on eating deer every other night (a plan that more often than not ended up with us at the Bob Evans 20 miles away a couple nights during the week).  We drank many beers and a few bottles of whiskey every trip.  

Most of the time everyone who really came to kill deer got at least one.  I don't remember our group ever being skunked.  Some days we got 5 or 6 in the morning and a few more in the evening.  We always made sure that at least one deer ended up in the freezer of the landowner.  

Then 4 years ago some boys from Tennessee knocked on his door and offered him $250 each per day to hunt the weekend of the rut.  he checked with us and we told him to take the money, it is his land afterall and we weren't going to pay him that

The next year they gave him $2000 for the whole week of the rut.

2 years ago they gave him $5000 for the entire season.

I still haven't gone out to get my ladder stand.


----------



## loon (Nov 22, 2011)

sounds like you had some great times there onion ;-) and unfortunately that is the way its going over here also as big city folks are forking over big dollars to farmers (who do need the money) and pushing out the good ol' boys  :shut: 

loon


----------



## aussiedog3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Last Sunday morning about 7:25am, First buck on my own property!

Will let the next one get bigger.  Butchered it today

Nothing better than cutting the silverskin off a tenderloin on Thanksgiving Day!

12ga. 3inch Magnum rifled slug, Mossberg 500, 4x scope

West Michigan


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 25, 2011)

You baitin' them with them thair apples ???.....I thought that was illegal ???


----------



## fireview2788 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice job!  I shoot a Mossberg 500 w/ a red dot sight.  I gave up punishing myself with 3"ers a long time ago.  How many are you allowed in WV?

It depends on the state with baiting.  In Ohio it's legal.


d r


----------



## aussiedog3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep!  Baiting with the apples.  Baiting is legal again here this year in Michigan, you can have a small amount out.
Years ago people were using massive bait piles, then bovine tb and CWD showed up, so no baiting for a few years, 
now we can have small amounts out again.

Dropped him right there in the bait pile.

I just bought one antlered license, but there is a combo tag available for 2 bucks
and here in Southern Michigan you can buy 5 does tags a day if you want.  Yes FIVE!
I think they are trying to cull the herd.  Lots of car/dear accidents around here.

I bought the Mossberg 500 years ago for $75.00 from a dear friend who has since passed on.
Every time I pick it up I think of him, like hunting with a good friend.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 25, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I really like that last pic . . . just something about a bunch of guys hanging out together sharing a meal or a few drinks and a good time . . .



+1 Looks like the place to be!

Ray


----------



## certified106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Shot a big doe about 10:30 this morning, passed on about 3 yearlings before that. One of the young does was really starting to tick me off earlier just standing around blowing and snorting had to actually spook them off before they ruined the rest of the day. Went back out this evening and saw four more big does coming in but the light was fading way to fast for a clean shot so let them walk on by. Kind of bummed I couldn't get gun season off next week but will have to be content with getting to hunt next Saturday. Hopefully someone leaves me one more big doe for the freezer and I should be good to go.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 26, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like there's one guy already in the rack for the night.


----------



## btuser (Nov 26, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> sounds like you had some great times there onion ;-) and unfortunately that is the way its going over here also as big city folks are forking over big dollars to farmers (who do need the money) and pushing out the good ol' boys  :shut:
> 
> loon



Its not all a bad thing.  When the land is worth something people start protecting it.  We had 12 acres in back of our last house that fell to developers.  All meadow/grassland.  I went camping with my infant daughter and the deer were thick as flies.  A real oasis.  Because they didn't farm it any longer or could afford to have someone hay it they lost their exemption status and come the next tax evaluation had no choice but to sell off.   If someone would have offered them 5k/year they would've been able to justify keeping it.


----------



## FireManDan (Nov 26, 2011)

Here is a Doe i shot yesterday morning at 7:00am under one of my Landowner Tags. She and a couple yearlings were at 10 yards for about 15 minutes , i let her get to 40 yards and took the shot. I was using my Rem 700 in .308 using Hornady's Superformance ammo  with SST bullet.   It was a perfect text book shot couldnt of touched a better spot. Went in behind left shoulder and took out both lungs then hit the opposite shoulder.   She went about 5 feet the expired.   This was my first rifle kill, everything else has been with a BOW.

Dan


----------



## fireview2788 (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice doe!  I was about to ask why you waited until they got to 40 then read what you were shooting, nevermind (OH is a shotgun/muzzy state).  I'm headed to "deer camp" Sunday afternoon (I put it in quote because we stay in a hotel).  They are calling for rain Sunday through Wednesday which sucks but we'll make the best of it and hopefully put a few on the hanging pole.


f v


----------



## FireManDan (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah i usually have my bow but decided to try the new rifle out. I do love a good bow kill though.


----------



## loon (Nov 26, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys got some weird rules down there?  ;-P 

loon


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 26, 2011)

FireManDan said:
			
		

> Here is a Doe i shot yesterday morning at 7:00am under one of my Landowner Tags. She and a couple yearlings were at 10 yards for about 15 minutes , i let her get to 40 yards and took the shot. I was using my Rem 700 in .308 using Hornady's Superformance ammo  with SST bullet.   It was a perfect text book shot couldnt of touched a better spot. Went in behind left shoulder and took out both lungs then hit the opposite shoulder.   She went about 5 feet the expired.   This was my first rifle kill, everything else has been with a BOW.
> 
> Dan



Dan, it is nice to be able to get deer with different equipment. I've shot with recurve, compound, crossbow, shotgun and rifle. I have memorable hunts with all of them. If I had to pick a favorite it might be that fist buck with the recurve but there certainly have been others to compare. 

Congratulations to you...btw, I just got a new 308 this year and have broke it in nicely. Ate tenderloin for Thanksgiving.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 26, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> FireManDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With that sort of fire power I'll be nicer to you from this point forward or I may be the next turkey you shoot!

 :cheese: 

Ray


----------



## FireManDan (Nov 26, 2011)

First deer I killed was with my compound it was a spike. I still remember like it was yesterday.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice doe Dan.  Good Job!  Wow is that fur dark or just look that way in the picture?

Thought maybe you are hunting in a swampy area.

Someday I'd like to shoot a nice swamp buck with nice dark antlers.

Great job!


----------



## FireManDan (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah she's swamp donkey. I hunt a swampy area


----------



## fireview2788 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like we'll be chasing swamp donkeys this year, rain the first two days and snow the third.  Welcome to Ohio deer season.  Be safe and have a blessed hunt.


f v


----------



## FireManDan (Nov 27, 2011)

Got it all cut up today she was 150lbs hanging


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 28, 2011)

FireManDan said:
			
		

> Yeah she's swamp donkey. I hunt a swampy area



Swamp donkey must mean a different thing where you are and where I am . . . up here swamp donkey = moose.


----------



## fireview2788 (Dec 1, 2011)

Safely back from deer camp and have three big doe hanging from the tree.  Both my friends and I killed does almost exactly the same size.  We also got a six point and another doe.  6 hunters and five deer, not a bad three day trip especially considering the weather.


f v


----------

